# Stupid replies



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
Tin hat on and in the bunker.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

plasticplumber said:


> There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
> Tin hat on and in the bunker.


I understand what you are saying and a lot depends on the mood a person is in.
I remember a few months ago, I asked a question and I wanted a quick reply.
About seven pages later, I had only received two replies which even remotely answered the question.,
But, on the other hand, most people do try to help, and a reply is a reply. It could be worse, no replies


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Stupid reply? Try this starter for ten.

Are you implying that this only applies to those who have bought a Fiat Ducato?

Duck pippin - duck, and quick!

Edited:

The sting has been taken out of the above post because the post has been moved out of the Fiat Ducato section of the forum. Hey ho!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I was a bit frightened to post anything at all BUT I will just say that one mans sensible answer is another mans cr*p, but I do understand what you are getting at.

Martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sometimes people post slightly off-topic just to bump the post up to the top of the list again.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Exactly Pippin.

I have done that and had some miserable t**t have a go at me. Now I usually let someones serious question disappear without trace.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

plasticplumber said:


> There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
> Tin hat on and in the bunker.


Sorry. I will try to be less stupid although it will be difficult. 
Are stupid questions OK?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It would help understanding if the example that prompted your post was given. Otherwise it itself seems nonsensical  

Dick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Are the stupid replies you refer to just restricted to those that concern Fiat Ducato's ? I am confused :roll: 


Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

plasticplumber said:


> There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
> Tin hat on and in the bunker.


You've set out the problem but what do you suggest as the answer.
One answer might be to have a heavily moderated forum where every off topic reply was removed by moderators but that would certainly result in a very uninteresting forum. 
How far do you go?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes Pippin this only relates to Ducato owners :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Yes Pippin this only relates to Ducato owners :lol:


Surely you can't be insinuating that daft replies occur because some topics are started in the wrong forum. :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well we look stupid now that it's been moved at great inconvenience to Nuke :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Yes Pippin this only relates to Ducato owners :lol:


Hi Techno..... it seems that the site admin have moved this thread from the Fiat Ducato forum where it was originally posted :roll: to Motorhome Chitchat forum and made both of our replies look really stupid ...thanks a bunch!! :twisted:

Ah well they only seem to be around when they are least needed.... :lol:

Mike


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Late replies only complicate it :lol:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

plasticplumber said:


> ..... but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use.


Because:

- of the mood they're in,

- they've had one too many,

- they may perceive it as an odd/stupid question,

- the question is poorly expressed and they have misinterpreted it,

- the question is poorly expressed and they take it literally,

- people can be mischievous,

- it takes all sorts!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

42


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

is the right answer!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Stupid replies*

I always think that this or any other forum will reflect people in general, a bit like in a pub or where there other groups of people, there will alway be some sensible ones, some funny ones and some who are intent on making controversial or annoying statements on purpose. Then there are others who without thinking say the first thing that comes into their head, whatever it might be, relevant, sensible, idiotic or otherwise. Then there are the outright morons.

Problem is, on an internet forum people are protected and it is very easy to say something that might, if said face to face in public, result in the person who uttered the remark needing corrective dentistry.

So asking a question or indeed replying to a thread carries with it the risk of annoying, stupid, provocative or just moronic replies. You just have to live with it.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

plasticplumber said:


> There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
> Tin hat on and in the bunker.


Can we have an example please?


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

plasticplumber said:


> There is a lot of fun stuff on here :lol: but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use. If you cannot add sensibly to a question then dont :evil: . There's plenty of other posts where its fine to do this but sensible questions deserve sensible answers it then makes it far simpler for others who may be interested in that subject to follow without the cr*p or personal comments.
> Tin hat on and in the bunker.


Because everbody pays their fees which entitles them to a response
Like the response or not
Bri


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm always pleased to have any responses, at least I know that people have read my post! The most useful responses are the ones that are about the topic I have posted, and these are usually extremely helpful. as an example I recently asked about where i could buy the sort of computer i wanted - and i was pointed towards a local independent company - i went to such a company and it has proved a really good move. The nest best responses are probably those that make me laugh (on topic or off), and I also like posts which are about the posters' own experiences of the topic.
So all the answers don't have to be straight answers. What I don't particularly like is to see topics hi-jacked and filled with 'back and forward' posts between a small number of people, because i feel that when the original topic is taken over then people who would like to read through the responses get tired and perhaps don't give the OP the benefit of their experience.
But there are all sorts of posts and posters - that's what keeps it being interesting,
lala


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Who decides what is stupid?

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> plasticplumber said:
> 
> 
> > ..... but when someone asks a sensible question why do certain people enter silly or stupid replies or pass comments of no use.
> ...


Or some simply delight in throwing a hand grenade into the hen run and watching the feathers fly. Be grateful the brits hav a wonderful sense of humour -- you could be enjoying sitcoms from across the pond... yech!

Viv


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a very active forum and all the better for it. But I have noticed more recently that stupid replies are creeping into replies for serious questions that is why I started this post. In general chat I think silly or funny replies will often enhance the participation in this forum and add significantly to the enjoyment of it, comments in this post alone reflect that. Unfortunately when dealing with serious questions there are several totally irrelevant posts and looking through this week there have been quite a few. I do not intend to point them out as anyone regularly reading will have seen them furthermore it is not my intention to offend anyone. I appreciate that it sometimes helps to bump a topic but a simple bump statement should be enough. My whole intention was to try and keep the serious posts with serious answers without people taking a pot at one another or entering totally irrelevant comments. I have been on this forum for some time and understand its ways but I think some replies to posts would put off those new to this forum. It seems to have stirred a few things up and if it makes a few people think before posting it has succeeded.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

plasticplumber said:


> This is a very active forum and all the better for it. But I have noticed more recently that stupid replies are creeping into replies for serious questions that is why I started this post. In general chat I think silly or funny replies will often enhance the participation in this forum and add significantly to the enjoyment of it, comments in this post alone reflect that. Unfortunately when dealing with serious questions there are several totally irrelevant posts and looking through this week there have been quite a few. I do not intend to point them out as anyone regularly reading will have seen them furthermore it is not my intention to offend anyone. I appreciate that it sometimes helps to bump a topic but a simple bump statement should be enough. My whole intention was to try and keep the serious posts with serious answers without people taking a pot at one another or entering totally irrelevant comments. I have been on this forum for some time and understand its ways but I think some replies to posts would put off those new to this forum. It seems to have stirred a few things up and if it makes a few people think before posting it has succeeded.


Your biggest problem in doing anything like organising the forum is that we don't feel we need it, we're not sheep, and I suppose I've been guilty in making the odd flippant remark in a"serious" thread, but that happens in life and also in a forum, sometimes in a post you see something amusing and comment on it, sometimes I get it on posts I've started, I try not to get my knickers in a twist, and reply in the same vein, or take the mick back.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is often very difficult to accept that the answer you have posted may be considered by others as stupid unless it was posted as a deliberate piece of fun - in which the presence of smilies may give a clue as to the intent of the poster.  

Many people cannot post an answer to some of the questions raised since it is not within their experience, but they may have encountered a similar situation and by adding their experience (which some might consider as stupid) that opens the topic and stimulates someone else to post with the correct answer........  

There are many comments on another thread, or threads, about the problems with trying to disregard the jokes and trivia section when working on the mobile format, many people suggest they should not open those threads, which might not be considered a stupid answer unless you have direct experience of using the mobile version - that experience shows that you are unable to choose as you have no clue about which forum the topic is in...... :? 

So for instance if someone encountered "Question" as a title they might think that it was someone asking a sensible question, whereas it was a thread with an offensive joke in it, which now appears to have been removed...... just one example of the problem.  

The forum is used by different people in many different ways; some use it only to solve problems, others as a way of learning new ideas about places to visit, others as a means to chat casually with "virtual" friends - who can say which is correct and which is stupid? :? 

Few of us will leave what appear to be genuine questions unanswered - it may well be us asking such a question tomorrow or the day after, so most of us like to participate where and when we can and few set out to cause problems. Long may it stay like that.  

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some of us
Usually me  

sometimes go off topic because a poster we know suddenly pops up

And we are delighted to say Hi

Some times certain things just tickle a funny bone we all have a different sense of humour

And some of us just don't understand the seriousness of the questioner 8O 

I read almost all posts (sad)

And almost all questions are answered well with or without the odd humorous comments

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My sense of humour is warped beyond belief, If I didn't know where my delete key was I'd be in deep doodoo.

I've been in trouble because I don't always use smileys as I word things so you're not quite sure what I mean to keep some of the pedants on their toes and for the complainers to have something to do, I like to keep everyone happy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I could be guilty of this. I would like to post some sensible replies, I really would but its often difficult if I'm full of Leffe you see. Out of my control Im afraid.

As its Saturday night its just going to get worse. 

Maybe I could ask Mrs D to lock all the IT stuff away after 6pm. 

You can guarantee though if a topic comes up about guitars, beer, girls (well maybe not), scooters, Jumping off Alps into freezing lakes, smuggling **** or boats (well rubber ones) then Im your man and will be straight in to offer serious advice like a tramp on chips!

What more can you ask for?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Glad you reconsidered the bit about girls :twisted: 

Not that I am the Jealous type

Whoops that just illustrates my point

You are a bad influence on me

Fortunately 

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, you are the type of bloke who gives idiots a bad name. :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Now how does this delicious nonsense address the problem raised by the OP ?


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I am probably guilty, but being ex military, there is always some humor in the the most tense situations, and thats how you build comaradeship, and keeps you together.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Some serious questions can be really boring. I know. I've asked a few.

I'm not offended by the odd flippant response.....just don't make them any more or I'm off here for good..... :evil:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well scrolls quickly to the ?

I think it was answered and there is only so long we can deal with a hypothetical question

in my opinion ? Are dealt with

Certainly any that I have asked have had a useful response 

And a bit of delicious response brightens up the forum

747 are you inferring I am an idiot or are you insulting my beloved

Fair game he insults you and I think you are a bit of OK  

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Well scrolls quickly to the ?
> 
> I think it was answered and there is only so long we can deal with a hypothetical question
> 
> ...


You tacky Tart.

As soon as Barry turns his back, you are making a move on me.

Be off with you, I am a happily married man Well, married man, I made the happy bit up. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well scrolls quickly to the ?
> 
> I think it was answered and there is only so long we can deal with a hypothetical question
> 
> ...


He's always picking on me. Kicking a good (ish) man when hes down. I think you should set that big black dog on him.

Anyway I have the answer. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372349.html#1372349


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Now what was the original question


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

I like turtles
:lol:


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't post on here much, being new to motorhoming i'm very much in the state of sponge like absorbtion,

However, i have administered and moderated on forums ( fishing based )

Every forum has,

Jokers, 

The people who like to chuck the odd hand grenade in,

Certain cliques, whether it be between people who know each other or have similar vans, interests etc,

Those desperate for help on various subjects,

The users that use the forum for company,

The givers of information, ( these are the life and blood of any forum but they frequent the groups listed above )

That said, everyone one here has a common interest and should take a step back and appreciate each others differences and occasional moments of either madness or drink fueled diatribes .

Speaking of which, .. i'm just surveying a collection of Timothy Taylors landlord bottles.. empty versions..  

Everyone one the forum has a part to play, play it and be glad that you have the forum to express yourself on, whether it be to moan, groan, extract the urine, help people, or just have a bit of banter, 

Mick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After trawling through the topic I have forgot thee original post :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave do try to keep up :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> After trawling through the topic I have forgot the original post :lol:


What's the original post got to do with it?

This is the Stupid Replies topic so feel free..........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> I like turtles
> :lol:


Nah they get stuck in my teef


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with the OP but for slightly different reasons.

I do not have as much time on my hands as some people obviously have, but I do like to keep up to date with motorhome stuff as I found it very helpful when searching for my first proper van which I still have and think it has been great,but if I remember correctly it was a bit easier to find out important stuff then as there was not as much cr#p to wade through first as there is now (often by the usual suspects)
and no I dont think we need examples, those looking for one are probably wanting another barny to kick off either for the fun of it or because they are bored pi##ed or mischivous. 

Secondly as I am flicking through the pages looking for motorhome stuff If see an opportunity to be of help to someone even if not motorhome related I will because there is obviously a wealth of knowledge amongst MHF folk which is very helpful , again this is not always easy when short of time and not wanting to wade through more sh#t.(perhaps we should get out more) It is not always appreciated or thanked as people often have there own agenda or type of answer they are looking for or they don't know how to use the thank button.

I am not trying to spoil anyones fun, ex military myself and like a bit of wicked humour at times but to compare the banter as similar to being down the pub is not a true assertion as down the pub you can look someone in the eye when they are talking to you.

Not sure what the answer is but it would be nice if the info stuff could be separated from the banter, such fun as it is :roll: :roll:

Now where's me tin at and bunker :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

reading through this post and others on a similar vien

it strikes me that those for the "prosecution"are often far more offensive in a polite supercilious way

Often they bury comments in wordy dissertations, dam with faint praise

from a lofty height, and are quicker to take offence

Could it be the air is thinner the higher one perceives oneself to be???

just a thought on this Sunday afternoon as I wait for the Chicken to roast and return to my wifely duties :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> reading through this post and others on a similar vien
> 
> it strikes me that those for the "prosecution"are often far more offensive in a polite supercilious way
> 
> ...


Have you had a dictionary for starters then, some big worms in there 8O 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Kev

I am not as stupid as I can appear :lol: 

Oops you said worms, yes there are and cans do get opened 

I posted on this thread but there are several threads following the same

theme of us and them

Thats what comes of reading all posts , let that be a moral, only open posts that you 

1 Understand
2 know the definitive answer to
3 like
Leave the other headings alone

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

5bells said:


> Not sure what the answer is but it would be nice if the info stuff could be separated from the banter, such fun as it is :roll: :roll:
> Now where's me tin at and bunker :lol:


Don't think you will need yer 'at and bunker. :lol:

This has been a recurring whinge ( :wink: ) ever since I joined the forum, and every time it has been countered by those who want to keep it all in the same pot, and so nothing is ever resolved or acted upon.

I have to agree that it would often be good to separate the wheat from the chaff (_as it were_) but I don't think it's really feasible. Drawing the line seems easy enough - until you stop and ponder a bit.

As a simple example, how would we cope with thread drift? Some of the best hints and tips come part way through a thread which has drifted way off topic as a direct result of a witty crack or tongue-in-cheek response.

What you (_and many others_) would ideally like to see would demand absolute self control from everyone who posted a response to an OP. Morbidly obese Gloucester Old Spots are far more likely to take to the air than for that to happen! :lol: :lol:

And it would probably hamper the spontaneous development of a theme, with the by-product of excellent help and advice never even contemplated by the OP.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To continue in the anti-vein of this topic:

Aldra, can you enlighten us?

_and return to my wifely duties _


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cooking the Sunday roast dinner

other meals can be either or

But Sunday is mine  

Was tempted but that is not a duty :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hows the lunch Sandra?
Personally i would never post off topic, in poor humour, badly spelled, remotely controversial, grammitaically wrong, drunken, fed up, or not 100% in control and exactly on the button of the OP.

I would NEVER do any of these things, ever, at all. 

I am off to France on Friday in the van, we are going to see the Normandy beaches that we didn't last time. And i have given up smoking, today is day 7, I feel great!.  Perhaps that is why I am posting such rubbish, anyway its good to be smoke free after 30+ years.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

fantastic Adonisito

now that really is an achievement Congratulations  

have a great time in France, we have never done the Normandy beaches
So will await your posts

your spelling would prob attract "could do better" but what the heck it's half term and you are an off duty teacher :lol: :lol: 

now look at what you have done, you have deviated me from the topic

Me actually deviated 8O :lol: 

The dinner was great, the wine excellent, all is right with the world  

sandra


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

and thanks for this .......

"Often they bury comments in wordy dissertations, dam with faint praise 

from a lofty height, and are quicker to take offence "


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Arch-Pedant is still lurking - in the bushes "Wot me, Officer?"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are most welcome ThursdaysChild

you can agree or disagree

That's the beauty of open discussion

Aldra


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I not against the simple and humorousness answer but I do get fed up when there is string a very unfunny and boring all associated with each other and absolutely off point.

However there is one amazingly stupid reply that really gets up my nose and that is "I cannot answer your question but I am sure someone will come along soon who can"

Can anyone tell what value this reply can have no matter how small the value. To me it is utter pointless.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It bumps up the thread and keeps it in view.

It may also reassure a newcomer to the sport, who is perhaps quite anxious and would value some moral support.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oldun: _"I cannot answer your question but I am sure someone will come along soon who can"_

Just about as useful as a new topic headed "*Help needed*".


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Just back from a great night out in sunny Spain.

Good company, Good food, good drink, good music, and good company with real people.

You guys should get out more. 


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry obout the extra "good company" and I should have said LOTS of drink :lol: goodnight.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

5bells said:


> Just back from a great night out in sunny Spain.
> 
> Good company, Good food, good drink, good music, and good company with real people.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Nice one. Oooh you will be in trouble on here in the morning! 

You could delete it now but then it wouldnt do any good as Ive replied with a quote! 

Spain sounds great right now. Wish I was away in the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Hows the lunch Sandra?
> Personally i would never post off topic, in poor humour, badly spelled, remotely controversial, grammitaically wrong, drunken, fed up, or not 100% in control and exactly on the button of the OP.
> 
> I would NEVER do any of these things, ever, at all.
> ...


Well done keep it up. french **** are rubbish anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

oldun said:


> I not against the simple and humorousness answer but I do get fed up when there is string a very unfunny and boring all associated with each other and absolutely off point.
> 
> However there is one amazingly stupid reply that really gets up my nose and that is "I cannot answer your question but I am sure someone will come along soon who can"
> 
> Can anyone tell what value this reply can have no matter how small the value. To me it is utter pointless.


How would you feel if you asked an urgent or important question but got no responses, simply because it was a busy site day with a lot of new posts so yours fell off the bottom of the page, and the two people on site who knew how to help you didn't see your post.

"I cannot answer your question but I am sure someone will come along soon who can" is a life saver, I suggest if you can't help with someones problem that you use it yourself, I've done it many times, I seem to remember that simply typing bump was outlawed a while back so we now get the same effect with "I cannot answer your question but I am sure someone will come along soon who can"


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

oldun said:


> Can anyone tell what value this reply can have no matter how small the value. To me it is utter pointless.


I can't but I'm sure someone will be along in a minute. 

Some years ago I posted a topic with just a , (comma) in it and I was really surprised at the amount or views and replies it got.

And to answer a comment made by another member re Help Needed I think the only thing the title does is on the amount of views but not replies it receives.

If you are in a mess then you do not tend to sit down and think about a really catchy Topic Title. You need an urgent reply and anything will do.

And the beauty of it is which is the point of my reply is that whatever you stick up, someone, somewhere will be there with the help you need.

And I think there is not one problem on any subject known to man that has not had people doing their best to solve it for the poster.

It doesn't get any better than that.

p,s, I reckon that over the years this website has saved members and even non members simply thousands of pounds with free advice that has saved them calling out a pro...Rachel for example. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK Pusser, who's this "Rachel" is there somone you haven't told us about then...... :? 

I thought everyone else was enjoying their time with Rebecaa - is it her sister and does she also live 3 miles from you? :wink: 

I totally agree that if you post any question - you will get an asnwer and that is why it is brillinat. If the reply you get is simply "I don't know" then that still helps in an odd sort of way as iit confoirms that you are not being a unique twit to not know.....

Other people's offerings often extend a topic and may allow someone to post a way of solving the orginial question - phraseology is so important in triggering the remaining brain cell that I have for memory now and putting it differently may be the trgger.

It's also good to know that others have read your posts - that is reassuring in some way just to remind us that we HAVE posted it and that the forum IS WORKING and that we haven't disappeared down some black hole in the interent world....

Sp while there may be replies that don't help (like this one :roll: ) I would not ever consider them to be stupid. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> OK Pusser, who's this "Rachel" is there somone you haven't told us about then...... :?
> 
> I thought everyone else was enjoying their time with Rebecaa - is it her sister and does she also live 3 miles from you? :wink:
> 
> ...


It's bit early to be drinking Dave, or it just your ffingers which a re pie eyed :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> OK Pusser, who's this "Rachel" is there somone you haven't told us about then...... :?
> Dave


Thanks Penny. I hadn't the advantage of knowing her personally. 

Of course you are absolutely right. Repecca.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got a headache today 

Raymondo


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It bumps up the thread and keeps it in view.
> 
> It may also reassure a newcomer to the sport, who is perhaps quite anxious and would value some moral support.


I agree that reassurance is valuable but there are far better ways to do than this.

It seems to me it is just attention seeking on the poster's part.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oldun said:


> I agree that reassurance is valuable but there are far better ways to do than this.
> It seems to me it is just attention seeking on the poster's part.


No more so than answering 3 year old threads with rather pointless replies.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1373352.html#1373352

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1373353.html#1373353

Sorry - couldn't resist! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

oldun said:


> It seems to me it is just attention seeking on the poster's part.


That's a very disingenuous point of view to hold of your fellow members, I'll try not to bump any thread of yours, as I'd hate to be thought of as attention seeking :roll: :roll:

Edit to add

Actually thinking about it Oldun, I would bump a thread for you, not to be attention seeking, but because it's the right thing to do if anyone had a problem I couldn't help with, and no solution had been found for you.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bump

Hello - it's me!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Bump
> 
> Hello - it's me!


I don't know you but somebody will be along in a minute who does. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 said:


> I don't know you but somebody will be along in a minute who does. :wink:


Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tooooo many tarts on here all of a sudden :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Tooooo many tarts on here all of a sudden :lol: :lol:


OK Vicar :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> OK Vicar :lol:


More tea?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> More tea?


And cakes? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We had one but the wheel fell off.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that the one at the bottom of my drive?
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh

You lot are so hard

Needs a gentle feminine touch

is there a gentle female somewhere????

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Never mindthe "gentle" bit - is there any female?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

aldra said:


> Gosh
> 
> You lot are so hard
> 
> ...


But could Barryd cope with another gentle female :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> Never mindthe "gentle" bit - is there any female?


Now come on, Aldra is a nice gentle nurse with excellent hands and she certainly knows how to use them I am sure.......... :wink:

to wring someone's neck........ 8O :lol:

You have been warned, "hell hath no fury like a woman that has been criticised"........ 8O 

go there at your own peril, :twisted:

I'm staying well clear....... :lol:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sweetie said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh
> ...


No he's he is hard wants much more than gentle female

He wants a couger :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So do I :lol: :lol: :lol:  
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

If only I were Younger

And could manange two :lol: :lol: sigh

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can act older 8) I was a shepherd in the school play
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave, I just love you  

Sandra


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We are going to need a bucket of cold water soon  

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

I lust after Barry

Or at least I would if I could rememberl what that felt like :lol: :lol: 

Meanwhile   

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Dave
> 
> If only I were Younger
> 
> ...


I don't think either of them would need two hands so you could easily manage both coming from the caring profession.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This name business is a real pain.....

there I was getting all pleased and happy   



aldra said:


> Dave, I just love you


but there are sooooo many Daves - Penquin, DTP, Zebedee, Nuke to mention just a few......

and then suddenly the truth outs....



aldra said:


> I lust after Barry


now I know what it feels to be spurned........ 

please note I was VERY careful with the spelling of that word for fear of causing developing problems..... :lol:

Now I am not sure sure who stands where and with whom.....

I think it's back to my tractor for me..... :roll: 

at least it does what I ask it to...... (at times, although I have a missing spring at the moment which needs to be sorted - it's not important, it just controls the throttle so I can only go VERY slowly at the moment....... how's that for a stupid reply ? 8O :? :lol: )

Dave (But may well consider changing it to something more unusual like Ethel - whether I am red-dy or not.....)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got a mental picture of lonely men sat in front of their PCs waiting to here from Aldra, sure it's nothing like that though :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just got a mental picture of lonely men sat in front of their PCs waiting to here from Aldra, sure it's nothing like that though :lol: :lol:


Ooooh your going to be in so much trouble for that when she comes on here!

Anyway she only goes for the fit young and definately not lonely types!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just got a mental picture of lonely men sat in front of their PCs waiting to here from Aldra, sure it's nothing like that though :lol: :lol:


now my picture is of a group of friends with a great sense of humour willing to tease and be teased  

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't compete with Barry and his wonderful teggies anyway.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I keep expecting to see "Aldra is only 3 miles away" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> I keep expecting to see "Aldra is only 3 miles away" :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

spykal said:


> I keep expecting to see "Aldra is only 3 miles away" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Watch out she`s behind you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Watch out she`s behind you :lol: :lol: :lol:


You should be so lucky.......

Cue song

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't compete with Barry and his wonderful teggies anyway.


What's a teggie Kev?

Another wonderful thing about our Barry?

Aldra


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I can ignore stupid answers.

Can we ban stupid questions? That would be better :lol: 

Post with titles like "Urgent Electrical help needed" and the post is

How do I know if my lights work with the ignition?

:roll: Turn the ignition off with the lights on, and see if they go out :roll: 

Is that a stupid answer or a stupid question?

Eddie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a hard man Eddie

Will file that advice under Tips for when I need it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Eddie, it looks like you are not very busy, if you have got time to spare come and help me find my horse ! I might ring my grandson, he will probably have a look around, he is a trainee manager for Tesco. Bernie T.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't compete with Barry and his wonderful teggies anyway.
> ...


I wondered that but didnt dare Google it. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't compete with Barry and his wonderful teggies anyway.
> ...


It's starting to get a bit tedious having to hedumacate the masses, Teggies = Toofs innit man pet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

course it is :lol: :lol: 
Bit like chucking duckers up t'cut

I was good at that in my youth  

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You had a youth Aldra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pippen, how could you

I am so really really hurt

I had a youth

Just can't remember it :lol:  

But it must have been good

It produced me :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> I had a youth
> Just can't remember it :lol:


Can you remember his name Sandra?

Oh gawd - it wasn't Barry was it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That lad has a lot to answer for!

I should dump him if I were you Sandra. Plenty more fish in the sea. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey I'm his cougar,

and I'm feeling good

Well good ish

Anyway he needs someone to help Michelle to keep him on the straight and narrow

that's my excuse  

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_I should dump him if I were you Sandra. Plenty more fish in the sea._

€U rules now prohibit the throwing of by-catch back into the sea.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont feel like a youth today. Felt about 100 this morning!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now more upset

I think :lol: :lol: 

How could Barry be a By-catch

Although

Briefly I am tempted by plenty more fish in the sea lol: lol: :lol:  

Not really Barry

My heart is yours 8O 8O  

Aldra

PS where are those fish


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> 5bells said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what the answer is but it would be nice if the info stuff could be separated from the banter, such fun as it is :roll: :roll:
> ...


What a load of twaddle.

Talking about clever words etc.

What I and many others would ideally like to see would be informative answers, yes with a bit of humour but not degenerating into this yawn inspiring vomit inducing mutual admiration and back slapping by what appears to be a little club amongst the big club.

I notice the OP still has the most likes in one entry so far, by that I can only deduce that the silent majority do not have as much time on their hands as others obviously have :lol:

I'm not holding me breath :roll: Grenade dumped, bottle open  and another good day had in sunny Spain Off down the prom tomorrow with real people again for valentines day lunch then carnival time to look forward to on Saturday down the pub 

Have fun Y'all


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what are you doing on this thread

No one invited you, no one will miss you

Obviously have more time on your hands than the silent majority

And sunny Spain isn't quite doing for you or you would not be here

enjoy your real people 

not easily pissed off but congratulations you have managed it

For two seconds  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*"inducing mutual admiration and back slapping by what appears to be a little club amongst the big club."*

What like a secret society like a Motorhome Facts Masons?

I knew there was something funny going on. How do you join? Like the funny hand shake do they have their own special Emoticons so they can recognise each other in threads?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 
oh you northern lasses :!:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

barryd said:


> *"inducing mutual admiration and back slapping by what appears to be a little club amongst the big club."*
> 
> What like a secret society like a Motorhome Facts Masons?
> 
> I knew there was something funny going on. How do you join? Like the funny hand shake do they have their own special Emoticons so they can recognise each other in threads?


Sorry, I'm not allowed to divulge that Barry  8O  8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are too young to join the Club young Barry.

The initiation ceremony consists of adding up 4 amounts of money in Pounds Shillings and Pence. 4 amounts of weights in hundredweight, Stones, Pounds and Ounces.

That way, we keep the young'uns out. The orgies would be too much for you anyway. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> *"inducing mutual admiration and back slapping by what appears to be a little club amongst the big club."*
> 
> What like a secret society like a Motorhome Facts Masons?
> 
> I knew there was something funny going on. How do you join? Like the funny hand shake do they have their own special Emoticons so they can recognise each other in threads?


Only a problem if everyone is not welcome to join in

Barry calm down

Every one is more than welcome if it suits their humour

if not no problem it's a big wide world out there

Aldra


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Twaddle .....mmmmmm 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I knew that 747 would be in the thick of The MHF secret society. You can stuff your club. 

I wouldn't want to be part of any organisation that would accept me as a member anyway!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wehave not accepted you..........yet

And I am not happy about your comment on the fish :lol: :lol: 

Some knight in tarnished armour

But speaking of fish and plenty :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Dont feel like a youth today. Felt about 100 this morning!


Can you send them round to me when you've done with them :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

By gum they'r biting today :lolsorry couldn't resist it)

I don,t usually look on here at this time of day but I realised this morning that I have become a hypocrite.

I have done exactly what I accused others of doing, that is "posting rubbish because they are either bored p#ssed or mischivous and I think I was guilty of all three and in doing so I have probably insulted some of the more illustrious members of "the club"some with thousands of posts to their name representing god knows how many hours of diligent perusal in front of the computer. 

Anyhoo I dont like Hypocrisy so this will be my last post on MHF I'm resigning my commission (or is it subscription the air was too thin up there anyway ) 



What's that I hear you say? "well p#ss off then and don't come back" for a moment there I thought I heard you say "don't go ,even the ugliest and least eloquent posters are welcome on MHF? I thought not.

I thought it best anyway before the real abuse starts. I can hear it now "Leave him Barry he's not worth it !!!!, come back to the van where its nice and warm"!!!!

I think my time with MHF was due to expire anyway. I try to spend as little time in front of the computer and of late "the facts" have become somewhat different.

What will I miss? well I used to enjoy the sharp precise reply's from the likes of "ASPRN" and I even enjoyed "Seamusog" now he could get people biting :lol: 

Without wishing to ingratiate myself, more recently I have really enjoyed reading BarryD's exploits on his travels especially the one about hunting for chicken :lol:brilliant. and the one liners from the likes of 747 classic :lol: but unfortunately these are few and far between these days.

So its goodbye cruel world of the ethernetI hope I have made some contribution I certainly learned al lot in the early days.

Adios

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

5bells said:


> By gum they'r biting today :lolsorry couldn't resist it)
> 
> I don,t usually look on here at this time of day but I realised this morning that I have become a hypocrite.
> 
> ...


Couldn't stand the pace eh :wink: :wink: Tata and good luck on your travels.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Am I alone in spotting the emotive words *"The orgies"*?

My computer has an automatic search for the word.

I have a complaint (not the one sorted out under an assumed name at the special clinic), why haven't I been invited to the initiation ceremony?  :happyhippy: :love4:

Or is this thread going down the ottytrain5:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you are growing tired of the forum Ray.

It is more upmarket nowadays and you obviously no longer fit in. :lol: 

I hope you find peace and happiness and may all your troubles be little ones.

I would leave as well but who would look after Barry and the other mentally challenged members (Pippin springs to mind). :wink: 

As they say up here ..... 'keep a hold' (it means good luck in English).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_mentally challenged members (Pippin springs to mind)_

That's you off my Christmas Card list then.

If you had said _mentally challenging_ then you might still be on my Easter Card list.

I am mortally wounded :williamshatter: :signsigh: but I might recover.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tBells 

what a shame

you fit right in

I post because I an mischievous 

No problem there

But can just as easily switch to serious and do

now pippen how have I missed the orgies :lol: :lol: 

-at my age need a good orgie or two ----- by proxy :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

aldra said:


> So what are you doing on this thread
> 
> No one invited you, no one will miss you
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nevver never seriously think that

But if someone complains about a thread on a thread they did not have open

Well what's that all about???

if I open a thread and don't think it's my thing, fine I move on knowing others will enjoy it

there is nowhere on MHF that is not inclusive to all and everyone

And 5bells knows that, I think it was a wind up on a joke thread

hope he doesn't leave

Good sense of humour :lol: 

aldra


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

5bells said:


> What will I miss? well I used to enjoy the sharp precise reply's from the likes of "ASPRN"


Well, there's a turn up for the books. 8O I happened upon this during my monthly 2-minute scan (it's my cycle - I usually go through a bad period once a month....) and saw my name mentioned.

One man's "sharp and precise" is another 50 men's "rude and arrogant".  I left a year ago amidst much weeping and wailing (all good fun) but accepted an offer to stay I felt I couldn't refuse. That runs out again quite soon, so will be ensuring I don't succumb to even the worst of hormonal urges to stick my head round the bar door (it'll be firmly locked against me, thank ghod). Nothing could entice me to stick out another year of carping, whingeing, arguing, needling, empty-headedness or downright rudery. That's generally what happens when a thread runs to its second page. :roll:

Is that sharp and precise enough for you?

:lol:

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's nice out - I think I'll leave it out.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

asprn said:


> ..............
> I left a year ago amidst much weeping and wailing..............
> Dougie.


Not quite correct Dougie,you surely meant to say''much weeping and wailing when I came back'' :lol:


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I did not think I would create all this industry with my initial comment. New web site, attempts at reorganization of this site etc. All I meant was that serious requests deserved a serious and relevant answer. It is obvious that I have also inadvertently created a nice secure area for silly replies which for a while at least took these replies from the more serious part of the site With that in mind I'm off to comfort Rebecca. She's complaining of increased fuel costs having to get to within three miles of any client on MHF together with fatigue and something about they are not all bankers?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

5bells said:


> . . . this yawn inspiring vomit inducing mutual admiration and back slapping by what appears to be a little club amongst the big club.


It takes effort and dedication to induce vomiting and mutual admiration, and all the back slapping gets very tiring at my age! :roll:

Since you are clearly bone idle and have made only 185 posts since 2009 you can hardly expect to be welcomed into the inner sanctum. :lol: :lol: There's no substitute for hard graft and commitment I fear - and a wicked sense of humour is absolutely obligatory!! :roll:

Dave

P.S. Sorry if you think this is more twaddle - it's what I do best! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Who is Asprn? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 said:
 

> Who is Asprn? :?


What is she?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Asprn? :?
> ...


My spelling is not great :!: but doctor told me to take 2 asprn a day :wink: :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

That's better than Asprn twice a day .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> That's better than Asprn twice a day .


Meeooww. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dougie

really good to see you posting , hope all is welli

just ignore them all having a go

You know them well enough 

I've given up

Even with my expertise, I can't keep them in order

So I just succumb :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

which thumb do you suck ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

classified information

But suck up to no one 

The greatest pleasure of getting old

Well there needs to be some :lol: 

ask anyone on here, I am a quiet subdued female :twisted: :twisted: 

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> ask anyone on here, I am a quiet subdued female :twisted: :twisted:


If you say so - but don't stop the play acting.

Much more interesting than (_what you claim is_) the real you.

Anyway, Barry doesn't fancy "quiet and subdued". Doesn't go with his image. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeb you malign me  

no Valentines day greeting from Barry

Not a problem

Rebbeca has invited me to join her

I am only three miles away

Older but well experienced

I think

aldra 8O 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Zeb you malign me
> 
> no Valentines day greeting from Barry
> 
> ...


What me, you and rebecca? That doesnt sound very subdued to me eh Zeb?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> What me, you and rebecca? That doesnt sound very subdued to me eh Zeb?


Sounds exhausting Barry.

Reckon you are up to it?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Put me down for anything.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Put me down for anything.


I'll put you down for a couple of quid if anyone will make the offer! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee wrote: Reckon you are up to it?

Well I've never turned down a challenge but Rebecca and Aldra? I'd have to go into serious training!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Zebedee wrote: Reckon you are up to it?
> 
> Well I've never turned down a challenge but Rebecca and Aldra? I'd have to go into serious training!


Can you EVEN do serious Barry :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The ODDS are fairly remote!


----------

